# problems with mildew stains on raw pine



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

customers garage is made of local cut white pine, stacked a bit too close I think and has mildew stains (looks like it at least) I used chlorine,added to f-18 as a stripper, power rinsed it off,applied f-8 as a brightener,and the mildew did'nt come off much at all,and feedback? also how does one attach a photo? It is just not my day today,Sorry


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its not PTP is it? The treatment itself leaves wood very green. 

I'd like to see a pic. Hit reply and scroll own to "manage attachments"


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

pressure pros, your my new hero !! I cant download it,can you send me a p.m with your cell or email and I will shoot it to you ?


----------

